# Ways to turn geodes into profitable crafts?



## violetdelusions (Feb 10, 2015)

We have land that we will soon be moving to that is only a few miles from some great geode hunting locations, we went last week and found many quartz crystals and my boyfriend has occasionally found amethyst and other gems in the area (he was raised out there so he knows of many good spots). He loves rocks and minerals, and is also working on constructing a sluice box for gold mining. With the combination of the two hobbies, we should have a moderately good supply of gems and minerals to craft with in a few years or less. With that in mind, what would be some good ideas to try to make a profit from? Obviously jewelry, but are there other, more unique and sought after options? Any links to tutorials or other information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## violetdelusions (Feb 10, 2015)

Here's an example of the better cluster we found. We had to smash some boulders against the rock it was in to get the rock small enough to take home. Hopefully if we make a full hobby out of this we will invest in tools to make the job easier and to preserve the shape of the crystals.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Look online to see what sells, Ebay and other collectors. Crystals sell well. Are you in central Oregon or southern Oregon. Any obsidian? Learn to knap arrowheads....James


----------



## violetdelusions (Feb 10, 2015)

Western, about an hour from Eugene. We look for arrowheads but they're rare to find in the area.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

MMM I was in Tangent today. Been a long time since I been that far south. My Grandparents lived at Sweet Home years back. Holley Oregon has a lot of nice "rocks"....James


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

That there is a nice looking rock!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We have a lg collection f/Midwest so I always look at things made from them. I think the book ends are very nice. Use one whole one...2 or 3 smooth slices. A friend gave my son a thin slice w/small train (pewter) on it. Lots of tourist type gift stores have things made from them. We have cut them smooth with a tub saw. Thin slice on a night light. Ornaments can be made from them, too.


----------



## violetdelusions (Feb 10, 2015)

All of those are great ideas  our family's company sells assorted handmade local items, so if we do make anything I'm sure that along with the saturday market will be our first attempts to sell and test the waters of how many people are interested. I'm crafty and he's a handyman, so I think the combo should get us somewhere hopefully lol


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Years ago (40???), my X-DH and I picked up POUNDS of them from Keokuk, Iowa. They were maybe 2" in diameter and roundish. We just cut them in half, put them on a lap polisher, and then wrapped them with wire and made key chains. Sold every one of them. Don't know if they would still be popular or not, but they were then!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Some of the larger ones could just be sliced and polished and put on stands. I had a dozen or more of "interesting" slices on stands for decoration. When I sold them, they sold quickly and for more than what I paid for them.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Hey...yes, I got them near Keokuk (I grew up there) but they were across the river Warsaw, IL...5 mi from Keokuk.


----------



## violetdelusions (Feb 10, 2015)

We finally got around to cleaning the better crystals and took some pictures. Thought I'd share  Can anyone identify the grayish green, opaque cluster that has a white under layer?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Cool, I used to sell the small ones for a buck a piece to elementary school teachers for use in their science lessons. I just sold them at the farmers market locally as well.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, Geodes are still all the rage here. I was interested when you mentioned Keokuk, Iowa and Warsaw, Illinois. I live just 10 miles north of Keokuk. They have a "hunt" every year. We have several here on our farm. My mother said to break them open, use them for a rock garden and plant rose moss among them.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

gramma...live in Montrose or up 218? Did you go to Geode Days...I think it was the end of September?


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

DW said:


> gramma...live in Montrose or up 218? Did you go to Geode Days...I think it was the end of September?


Sorry, I just saw this post. I live up 218. No I never go to Geode Days, but I know they have them. More than once when we have the Montrose Alumni Reunion we tie a geode on a balloon to set on the welcoming table.


----------

